# Tivo ATX conversion



## zgamer (Oct 13, 2007)

With the impending release of the Liquid TV application running a Tivo enviroment on a normal x86-based computer I've been tempted to hack a dead series 2 I have to take a matx motherboard for a quad tuner setup while being hidden under the hood of a series 2 case. From the from it would look like a normal series 2 but under the hood would be dramatically different. Has anyone attempted this before? If so, do you have any pictures of your mod?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Funny you should ask:

http://www.missingremote.com/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=198&topic=2193.msg15883#new


----------



## zgamer (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks.

....the more direct link http://www.johnfatica.com/custom-home-theater-pc-htpc/


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I am thinking of doing the same, eventually.
I'd have to sell off my old PC and other things first.

My goal though, would be to make it into an HD-DVR, using a USB ATSC tuner. On second thought, I have a DVD player that I could gut also.


----------

